# DVD Laufwerk meldet E/A Fehler



## edi (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem auf einem Laptop.( WIN XP Pro).

Beim Einlegen einer CD/ DVD ( egal ob leer, gebrannt oder Original)
meldet das Laufwerk E/A Fehler.
Laut  Gerätemanager aber alles i.o 
Treiber noch mal neu aufgespielt---keine Änderung.

Was sagt mir der E/A Fehler ? Brauch ich ein neues Laufwerk?

Danke

edi


----------



## SPS Markus (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo edi,

so eine ähnliche Meldung kam bei mir mal unter Win200prof. Selbst nach einem Tausch immer wieder. (Auf einem Field PG) Windows komplett platt gemacht und siehe da es lief wieder. Bei einem Office-Rechner gleiche Meldung, dort war das IDE-Kabel schräg am Laufwerk angebracht (oder losvibriert) -> angedrückt und es lief wieder.

Markus


----------

